# Legend of the Seeker #14: Hartland/Season 1/2009



## Truth Seeker (Mar 7, 2009)

*Hartland*

Stars:Bridget Regan (Kahlan Amnell)
Bruce Spence (Zeddicus Zu'l Zorander)
Craig Horner (Richard Cypher)

Recurring Role: David de Lautour (Michael Cypher)
Jay Laga'aia (Chase)
Craig Parker (Darken Rahl)
After Richard and Kahlen reunite with Chase, whose family has gone missing, the three travel back to Hartland, where they discover that things aren't what they seem.
​


----------



## LrdApoc (Mar 8, 2009)

I am continuing to enjoy Legend of the Seeker.. its not the same universe as the books and I accept that.

There were some nice things in this ep, the return of Chase being one of them.. and the return of Anna. I was a bit surprised by the choice made to eliminate a character who is not dead in the books but I understand the need to push the story forward without really resolving it as it was in the book.

Next week looks like a runner up for best episode along with Denna.. my favorite so far. We need more Mord Sith in the series if you ask me.. but maybe I just like hot chicks in blood red leather armor.. it might be a personal thing.

One thing the preview showed that got me was the Sword actually glows red for a change.. I keep hoping they will explain the sword and its powers.. as well as introducing the concept of the war wizard soon.. it'll give Richard some needed depth since they changed his personality so drastically to make the series more family friendly and less dark/realistic.


----------



## Orius (Mar 9, 2009)

LrdApoc said:


> Next week looks like a runner up for best episode along with Denna.. my favorite so far. We need more Mord Sith in the series if you ask me.. but maybe I just like hot chicks in blood red leather armor.. it might be a personal thing.




Probably.  I'm a bit more personal toward hot Confessors in white dresses myself.  Never cared much for leather of any color.  

Anyway another pretty good episode.


----------

